# Pasha Lake in Ontario



## Eye Tracker (May 15, 2008)

Heading there in two weeks. Anyone been there? Pointers on what type of tackle to bring?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## alwayssnagged (Apr 17, 2010)

Eye tracker
Go to mtoutdoortv.com and click on fishing, then click on fishing video directory. Next scroll down and find the Fishin Canada Show. Scroll down through thier shows until you find a show titled Pasha rocket. Its an approx. 23 min. show on that lake. It might help?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Glad you asked!! I am great friends with Chad up there and you will have an EXCELLENT TIME! I love the place and tell him Jonny Fickert sent ya and see if he can hook ya up with a deal 

I have shot many vids up there as you can watch pike and walleye on every cast, do work, catch fish 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljp6GN4bq7A"]YouTube- Fishing and Fun With JFick-Northern Pike In Canada-Pasha Lake Cabins[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMBFEhGcQ6Q"]YouTube- Fishing and Fun With JFick-Catching Northern Pike in Ontario Canada-Pasha Lake Cabins![/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8-qRC0CcNw"]YouTube- Fishing and Fun With JFick-Northern Ontario Walleye Fishing at Pasha Lake[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRc3mc2d88s"]YouTube- Northern Pike Fishing-Fishing and Fun-Canada Trip[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZe3RMeQy40"]YouTube- Ontario Canada Walleye Fishing-Fishing and Fun With JFick[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsoYStMH8kQ"]YouTube- Fishing and Fun With JFick-Northern Pike In Canada[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYEpJv_j5tc"]YouTube- Scenery from 2008 Pasha Lake Trip-Fishing and Fun With JFick[/nomedia]

Good luck, give me your name and I'll give him a call


----------



## michiganderfisherman (Jan 16, 2012)

hey johnny. I am heading up to Pasha in july to stay a week their with my group of 12. we used to go to a lodge in geraldton which was wintering lake resort.
I bring a 16 ft alumacraft boat and were goin for pike and walleye. do you know any good lakes that we can most likely back a boat into with a 4wd diesel?


----------



## ncanitano (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm looking at Pasha lake for my Canada trip as well. How far is the drive. looks like 17-18 hours?


----------



## michiganderfisherman (Jan 16, 2012)

geraldton is about 30 mins away from pasha and we come from michigan. from ohio it should be about 17 hours for us its maybe 14 to 15 hours. it is such a beautiful drive though. we always stop at the A&W in white river. what time in the year do you guys go?


----------

